# 2004 Outback 29Fbhs , Reduced $15,500 Obo



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Well we are contemplating a new toyhauler. Caught the bug at the Hershey show. Actualy have had the bug, just got a deeper bite last week at the show.

As titled it is a 2004 29fbhs 5er. This is the very popular bunkhouse model in the seperate rear room. It is in great condition and has treated us very well. Everything works as it should, we actually just camped 27 days out of 35 thru July and August and traveled 4300 miles, about 2000 towing. New tires last year and the bearigns packed in the spring of this year. Tornados in the grey and black tanks.

Only asking what I owe for it which is $16,500. They were offering us $13,500 as a trade and NADA is around $18,000. Would love to see it go to an Outbacker and stay in "the family".

Please feel free to ask any questions and PM me your number if you would like to chat.

Jim

Forgot the only blemish is a couple of cuts on the roof that has been properly repaired. Was cut by the previous owner and they siliconed it. I have since learned after having the trailer inspected this spring by my trustworthy dealer that is not the proper repair. I repaired it properly with the roof patch that is supposed to be used. Roof has also been cleaned and treated.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> Well we are contemplating a new toyhauler. Caught the bug at the Hershey show. Actualy have had the bug, just got a deeper bite last week at the show.
> ...


Good luck with the sale!

So any toyhaulers in specific you are looking at, or just something to try to slow down that truck a bit?!?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Well we are contemplating a new toyhauler. Caught the bug at the Hershey show. Actualy have had the bug, just got a deeper bite last week at the show.
> 
> As titled it is a 2004 29fbhs 5er. This is the very popular bunkhouse model in the seperate rear room. It is in great condition and has treated us very well. Everything works as it should, we actually just camped 27 days out of 35 thru July and August and traveled 4300 miles, about 2000 towing. New tires last year and the bearigns packed in the spring of this year. Tornados in the grey and black tanks.
> 
> ...


DO tell.....DO tell.....What Model/Brand are you looking at in a new one..........


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Not to jinx us, but we were looking at Keystone Products. Either the Raptor or Fuzion. Not settled yet. One dealer gave a price on a Raptor 300mp (09 left over Velocity Edition) and the other was the Fusion FZ322. Leaning towards the Fuzion, but of course it costs more.
Fuzion

















Raptor
















Not exact model but Velocity Edition

Would make me an SOB tho, well different kinda, ah you know what I mean.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Didn't pull it off at the show. Good try but they were giving me numbers I think they were HOPING they could get for us. Interest, trade, payments, etc. Any interested in a very well kept and clean 5er. Very inexpensive way to upgrade after buying that expensive new truck.









So here is the latest possible and most likely upgrade.











































Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Gonna bump this to the top. Any interests. We are definatley going to a toyhauler, but our beloved and faithful Outback must go first. Please feel free to ask any and all questions. The trailer is very well kept and has no problems.

Jim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Didn't pull it off at the show. Good try but they were giving me numbers I think they were HOPING they could get for us. Interest, trade, payments, etc. Any interested in a very well kept and clean 5er. Very inexpensive way to upgrade after buying that expensive new truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One word........... NICE!!!!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Clark. Now if I could just find someone who needed a nice light 5er with the great bunkroom floorplan


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

We would have bumped this the other week........ I just saw a new post of a new member who was looking and just bought this model......


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> We would have bumped this the other week........ I just saw a new post of a new member who was looking and just bought this model......


No way? I missed that? Thx for the bump Clarke


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Figured I would bump this . We have reduced and would entertain reasonable offers. There are alot of extras and mods to this trailer and it is a very reliable, well maintained. New tires, recently packed bearing and brakes checked, max air vents and max fan in the main living area and the underside rustoleum painted. Everything works as it should and after camping 10 times last year from Maine to Ocean City, MD. Probably between 4k-5k miles of towing and probably 75 days of camping. I had to staple on loose piece of trim. So this camper is ready to just plain camp and do it reliably..

Thanks. Jim


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Those seats in the Fuzion look like they came off the set for the 1960's television series "Star Trek"... Looks like a beast, Inside looks real cool!


----------

